

Show HN: Earl - Crowdfunded Backcountry Survival Tablet - koryteg
http://www.meetearl.com

======
Tiktaalik
I probably don't go hiking enough to personally really need this, but I love
the idea of a tough eInk device.

------
peazley
This thing would be clutch in the Seattle weather right now!

